# Red Dot Recording



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Just set up my new 921 and noticed that the program guide does not place a "red dot" next to the program you set to record. My 721 and 510 have this red dot. This is very inconvenient to me as 3 people in my family set up recordings and we do not know what was set up by looking at the EPG. Is this a bug in the 921 or is there something I specifically have to do to set up the red dot?? Thanks
[email protected]
1x921
1x510
1x322
3x311
2xsw64
Sony HD


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

swlauren said:


> Just set up my new 921 and noticed that the program guide does not place a "red dot" next to the program you set to record.


The red dot worked up to L2.11. I hope that the next software release will have a fix for it and that they will also make it so it works with the OTA recordings.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

swlauren,

I see that you have posted this message twice ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37094 )... Care to enlighten us on what you are trying to record? I'm guessing you are setting timers for OTA-HD channels and do not have your local channels mapped down? There is a known bug that when you setup a timer for an OTA-HD channel, the red dot shows up on the LIL SAT channel (i.e. a timer for 8-1 will show up on 8). So, if you don't have your locals mapped down, the red dot might show up on your Local channel numbers up in the 7000-8000 range... or maybe not at all if you don't subscribe.

If you really want some help on solving your problem, a little more info will do... and no need to post multiple threads on the same issue.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> swlauren,
> 
> I see that you have posted this message twice ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37094 )... Care to enlighten us on what you are trying to record? I'm guessing you are setting timers for OTA-HD channels and do not have your local channels mapped down? There is a known bug that when you setup a timer for an OTA-HD channel, the red dot shows up on the LIL SAT channel (i.e. a timer for 8-1 will show up on 8). So, if you don't have your locals mapped down, the red dot might show up on your Local channel numbers up in the 7000-8000 range... or maybe not at all if you don't subscribe.
> 
> If you really want some help on solving your problem, a little more info will do... and no need to post multiple threads on the same issue.


Dear Dishbacker-
Posted twice because I am not that familiar with the site and could not find my original post. I do not use OTA=HD just the satellite feeds. I do not show the red dot on ANY recording be it HD or SD, very inconvenient. Spoke to Dish and the CSR put me through the usual reboot process to no avail. Said he would research and get back to me. Went through entire menu and could not find any setting to show red dot. Timers seem to fire properly and all recordings that are set up do work. Problem is troubelsome because 3 people set up recordings and nobody is sure what was set up without going to the timers list. I use the DVI output on the 921 to my HD-TV. The 921 is fed from SW34 switch. I would appreciate any help you can give. Thanks
Steve
1x921
1x510
1x322
3x311


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

swlauren, until they get the red button issue fixed you can go to menu - 7 and check your timer management. I keep mine in action order. It containes all the information that your family needs to determime what is and isn't scheduled for recording.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I do see red dots on all the events I have set to record in my 921's EPG (except for the OTA-DT channels, of course). This might be an isolated incident with your 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I also have red dots in the guide on all events set to be recorded except for OTA digital channels.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Note that if your UI gets into the "broken" state, where you start seeing incorrect fonts and borders in the guide, you will also experience a complete lack of red dots for all scheduled events (OTA or otherwise). This is apparently a side effect of the UI being broken; all of the visual enhancements and special effects wind up missing from the guide.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Note that if your UI gets into the "broken" state, where you start seeing incorrect fonts and borders in the guide, you will also experience a complete lack of red dots for all scheduled events (OTA or otherwise). This is apparently a side effect of the UI being broken; all of the visual enhancements and special effects wind up missing from the guide.


 Slordak-
What do you mean by a broken "UI" and if it is broken shoud Dish replace the receiver? I have a service contract. The EPG is very stretched and the print is small. Is that an indication of a broken "UI" ??
Steve


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

last night I set timers for channel 118, and the red dots didn't appear. I then selected one of the events that I had set the timer for to edit the timer, and when I was done and it took me back to the guide, the red dots were now there.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I also have red dots in the guide on all events set to be recorded except for OTA digital channels.


I guess I have red dots for my OTA digital except they are put on my remapped LIL SD channels.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> last night I set timers for channel 118, and the red dots didn't appear. I then selected one of the events that I had set the timer for to edit the timer, and when I was done and it took me back to the guide, the red dots were now there.


Mark-
That seems like a time consumming way to get the red dot. All my other PVR's give me red dot as soon as I press the record button. Do you think the 921 is defective?
Steve


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, I wasn't doing it to get the dots back - I needed to edit one of the timers anyways, and getting the dots back was a side affect. This is definitely a software issue, not a defective hardware issue, and hopefully will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

swlauren said:


> Slordak-
> What do you mean by a broken "UI" and if it is broken shoud Dish replace the receiver? I have a service contract. The EPG is very stretched and the print is small. Is that an indication of a broken "UI" ??
> Steve


Broken in the software sense, not in the hardware sense, so a receiver replacement probably isn't warranted. I am fully expecting the next software update to fix the issue, since in the past when folks experienced this issue, it went away whenever they next received an update (although from what I understand, folks were never really sure what caused the problem in the first place).

Anyhow, the problem here seems to be that the 921 falls back to some sort of default font / widget toolkit so things don't line up quite right. The borders become plain / undecorated around the text areas, and the text font becomes smaller. The guide has a blank black line at the very bottom, while the alignment of things in general just looks "off".


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

As noted many months back, if you use the window behind the guide, the red dot shows up only when the cursor is over that program.

To change to picture in the upper right, Menu-4-2-more-(enable transparent=off). The red dot should show for the whole visible guide.

If you have adjusted the start or stop time by even a minute from the guide value there is no dot.


----------

